# Need help finding one of these



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

1973 Pontiac Firebird. I've decided that if I'm going to put a bunch of money into something,I would rather it be a car that I love rather than one I just like.All of these that I've come across are already done and so the owners want an arm and a leg for them.I figured since there's alot of people on this forum I'd ask around here.Maybe y'all know where there's one in a junkyard or just rotting in the back of someones yard.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

My old boss has one, designer ready...But I don't think he'd sell


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Gorgeous car, good luck I hear the 73's are rare. My dad had a 76 trans am when I was a kid, still had the round headlights, it was the last year for them. Have you tried ebay or any classic car traders?


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

I had a 70 camaro, very similar car... Maybe something to consider, those cars tended to fish tail ( heavy engines up front, no weight in the back). I used to drive mine pretty hard ( I was a kid), and it happened many times. I've been fantasizing about restoring an early SS, or 57- early 60's corvette (my dream cars back in the day). I won't do it tho


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

did you try hemmings motor news? Hemmings Motor News: Pontiac Firebird for sale


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Very cool. I'm a Ford man but it's always nice to see someone looking to build an older car (even if it is a GM!). When you find one you should do a build thread and keep us up to date with where you're at with it.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Joewilly said:


> I had a 70 camaro, very similar car... Maybe something to consider, those cars tended to fish tail ( heavy engines up front, no weight in the back). I used to drive mine pretty hard ( I was a kid), and it happened many times. I've been fantasizing about restoring an early SS, or 57- early 60's corvette (my dream cars back in the day). I won't do it tho


I may have to consider something else that's similar.I want to rebuild a car though that has some muscle to drive.That's what I want to do.I figure you only live once so you might as well do what you want to do.lol


stonerreakinhavok said:


> did you try hemmings motor news? Hemmings Motor News: Pontiac Firebird for sale


I've looked at a couple sites.I don't think that one though.I want a junker that will not cost too much.Everyone I've seen is way too much.


Shes Got Heart said:


> Gorgeous car, good luck I hear the 73's are rare. My dad had a 76 trans am when I was a kid, still had the round headlights, it was the last year for them. Have you tried ebay or any classic car traders?


I haven't looked at ebay in a minute.I need to go back over there.It figures I would like a rare car.lol


aus_staffy said:


> Very cool. I'm a Ford man but it's always nice to see someone looking to build an older car (even if it is a GM!). When you find one you should do a build thread and keep us up to date with where you're at with it.


:rofl: I will definitely start build thread if I can find one.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

let me know how your search goes lisa... ive got a 71'... its currently a rust bucket  it was my dads and he gave it to me years ago ive just never done anything with it... i <3 trans ams


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Will do girl.And I would be more than happy to take that 71 off your hands come next tax time if you want. You just let me know if you ever wanna sell it.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

oh sweet, that will be a cool project. Keep us updated.


----------



## s.mariegreene (Oct 24, 2008)

i think my hubby might have one in our junkyard i will check and let you know


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

~StangChick~ said:


> oh sweet, that will be a cool project. Keep us updated.


I definitely will.I thought it would be cool as well


s.mariegreene said:


> i think my hubby might have one in our junkyard i will check and let you know


Freakin awesome!I'll be looking forward to hearing back from you


----------



## s.mariegreene (Oct 24, 2008)

well i hate to tell you this he had one but they sold it a while back but if i knew what else you might be looking for i might be able to help you out on it. my husband is into old cars. we have a 72 chevelle, 72 monty carlo. and a 74 nova we also have a 71 ford torino that is a fixer upper that is for sale


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh well.Thanks anyways for trying.I love Nova's too but not that late in year.And I like Chevelles but it seems that everyone around here is also into them.I like cars that not everybody has.I'll keep trying on the route I'm on for a little while before moving on to something else if I can't find one.
I'll definitely keep you in mind if I move on to something else though.Thanks again!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

dixieland said:


> Oh well.Thanks anyways for trying.I love Nova's too but not that late in year.And I like Chevelles but it seems that everyone around here is also into them.I like cars that not everybody has.I'll keep trying on the route I'm on for a little while before moving on to something else if I can't find one.
> I'll definitely keep you in mind if I move on to something else though.Thanks again!


Then for heaven's sake get a MOPAR or at least anything before the horsepower started to fade out (nothing higher than 70-71) or get a real stump puller like an Olds


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

lol.My husbands into the mopars.He's got an old dodge truck with a slant six.I'm trying to do my own thing.


----------



## s.mariegreene (Oct 24, 2008)

we need a place to post our cars on here to lol


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Saint Francis said:


> Then for heaven's sake get a MOPAR or at least anything *before the horsepower started to fade out *(nothing higher than 70-71) or get a real stump puller like an Olds


That's what crate motors were made for!


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Are you okay with getting the base model firebird, and then just doing a trans am clone? It wont be nearly as valuable when finished, but it will perform just the same...


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Wingman said:


> Are you okay with getting the base model firebird, and then just doing a trans am clone? It wont be nearly as valuable when finished, but it will perform just the same...


If it was me that's what I'd do too. That way you can upgrade everything (engine, brakes, suspension etc) to modern specs and have a car that goes stops and turns like a new car but not have to hack up something collectible. That's just me though, I know others like to have the real deal.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

aus_staffy said:


> That's what crate motors were made for!


Oh yeah!!! Can you say HEMI?


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Wingman said:


> Are you okay with getting the base model firebird, and then just doing a trans am clone? It wont be nearly as valuable when finished, but it will perform just the same...


hmmm You know I hadn't even thought about that.:hammer: I'll have to converse with the husband to see which he would want to do.Afterall I am a housewife/stay at home mom so it's his money I'll be spending.lol


----------

